# I have severe clinical depression, and I need a companion



## Odin (Dec 4, 2011)

A little background on me: I'm a college senior living at home for now, and have never owned a pet before. Was never around any when I was a kid, and was actually pretty scared of dogs, as I've gotten older I enjoy the hell out of playing with my friends pets. 

I don't know very much about dogs, but I have been researching as much as I can recently and will continue to do so but I'd like to hear from people and not just static FAQs that can't talk back. 

I would like a small house dog that is low maintenance and easy to take care of. I've done the breed selection quizes online but I get so many different answers I'm not sure. I was thinking of adopting from petfinder.com but I'm not closed to the idea of getting a dog from a breeder or a shelter - but I'm not totally sure on the advantages of which. I know a lot of the dogs on petfinder are already vaccinated, spayed/neutered and house broken. My biggest concern outside of health issues is the house broken thing. I have no problem with cleaning after a dog, I'd even have a hard time scolding one but out of respect to my folks who work very hard to keep the house clean it is something to worry about for me. As for living conditions, I'm in a two story house with a medium sized backyard. I have a high fence in the yard and a gate in the front (though the front gate has a lot of space inbetween bars). Also I should probably mention it is very important to my family the dog not be a loud barker. I know it's a bit general but if there are breeds that are more gentle and quiet than others that would be great.

So anyway yeah, any help and advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you very much for reading! Have a nice day :yo:


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

From what you have written, I would suggest you look for a grown-up dog from a rescue. If you got a puppy, you'd have to do the housebreaking and training, and you can never be 100% sure you'd get one who didn't make a lot of noise. A rescue will know the personality, the training level, and the general behavior of the dog. I think that is probably more useful than getting any specific breed.


----------



## DobieWanKenobi (Dec 3, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you're feeling low, and I wish you luck in finding a pet to give you the uplift you need.

As you don't want a lot of work on your hands, a puppy is completely off the board. 

That means you can find a breeder who's willing to sell you an older dog, a shelter, a rescue, or a dog whos family need to rehome it. I wouldn't recommend petfinder or craigslist...Dogs at the shelter and rescue are also vaccinated and usually spayed/neutered prior to being rehomed. They're also assessed to better fit them with homes, so you can go in and explain what you need, and you'll be taken to dogs that would best suit you.

About 10 years ago, my mum rescued a dog from the shelter, and he hadn't been neutered. We took him back when he was old enough, and they neutered him for free, and offered yearly booster shots (which I don't believe in) for a cheap rate. You might be able to find a shelter with a similar policy.

All dogs have a loud bark, so you'd need to look for a specific dog, not a breed. Basenji's are the non-barkers of the world. They howl, instead.

Good luck.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I definitely agree that you don't want a puppy. I think going through a rescue in your area is a great idea. In rescue (as opposed to shelters) the dogs are with foster families while they wait for a forever home, which means you can talk to the foster family and ask all of these questions prior to adopting the dog. When I rescued my dog, I knew I wanted a quiet dog who was housebroken and was good with cats, and I was able to assess all of these qualities and more by talking with the rescue before choosing a dog. 

Good luck with your mood problems - I hope that you begin to feel better. One caution for you is that people with depression (as I'm sure you know) often have motivation difficulties, so I would think carefully about your readiness to care for a dog, and discuss it with your family and therapist (if you have one) first, just to make sure you are ready for the challenge, because even if you don't get a puppy, having a first dog means a pretty major change in lifestyle.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I would like a small house dog that is low maintenance and easy to take care of.


I get nervous when I hear this. No dog is truly low maintenance or easy to take care of. They are a lot of work and the happy dog owners are the ones who actually enjoy the work, or at least most of it.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

RonE said:


> I get nervous when I hear this. No dog is truly low maintenance or easy to take care of. They are a lot of work and the happy dog owners are the ones who actually enjoy the work, or at least most of it.


Ditto! I think a it sounds like the OP would be much better off with a kitten. Kittens are hilarious to watch, loves to cuddle, and don't need house training or walking like dogs do. A dog, even a small dog, needs to get out of the house and yard on a regular basis ... whether the human is sick or don't feel well or not.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I think a kitten is a great call... although I have depression my PITA is my panic disorder... and I found I was taking A LOT more medication when I was house training a puppy... it's very stressful and frustrating.... and it requires a lot of continuous work... like you need to bring a puppy out every 30 min. or an hour... you can't say one time... I don't feel like it right now... I'm too tired. You really have to be motivated to get a puppy.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree that you should get a cat. My son, an older teen, has severe clinical depression. As much as our dog cheers him up, he cannot be counted on to take care of Aidan because of his depression. My son is helpful, but not enough to take care of a dog. 

I think my son would do very well with a cat or two. We'd have at least one if my daughter weren't highly allergic to them.

I've had indoor cats, and they were a lot of fun and not demanding pets at all. I fed them twice a day, played with them, they played with each other, they slept on my lap, and looked out the window a lot. I cleaned their litter box twice a day. They were basically no trouble at all.

Basic supplies: Litter box & scoop, food & water dishes, inexpensive carrier for trips to vet, toys, cat tree, food, litter, a few rolls of that tape that removes pet hair from clothing. Our cats did not have their own bed -- or perhaps they did, but shared it with us.

I had domestic short haired cats. They did not have to be walked, trained, or groomed. They did not require anywhere near the work or attention our dogs have needed.

Every shelter around here is overcrowded with cats and kittens.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

There's SO MANY kittens that need good homes... just look on craigslist and you see free kittens everywhere. Expect to flea and mite treat them right away though.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Hi Odin ,

Welcome to DF, and, stop by often and tell us about how your search is going for that perfect dog/cat. 

I hope you will be able to find a companion that will suit your needs. I would be hesitant to recommend any certain type of dog as I have seen too many of the small breed dog's do a lot of barking at the window inside of the house at any thing that moves outside. Most of my experience is with hounds and I know that is not what you are looking for. Perhaps you will be able to find a very calm and happy adult dog that is content just to be with family. You did say you had a fenced back yard and that is a plus. Other members here at DF can help you much more than I can , so for now , I will just send you good vibes............

Good Luck , oldhounddog


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

hast said:


> Ditto! I think a it sounds like the OP would be much better off with a kitten. Kittens are hilarious to watch, loves to cuddle, and don't need house training or walking like dogs do. A dog, even a small dog, needs to get out of the house and yard on a regular basis ... whether the human is sick or don't feel well or not.


Some cats grow up to want nothing to do with cuddles though. I'd suggest an adult from the shelter. They personality assess them just like they do with dogs, then you can be sure you're getting a cat that doesn't treat you like a roommate. 

That being said, having some mood disorder issues myself, I find having a dog to be MUCH more therapeutic. I enjoy training and having a companion to walk with. It can be difficult though to find the perfect dog when you are having to cater to the preferences of other people you live with though. If a dog is what you want, I'd suggest you go down to a shelter in your area and see what's available. Talk to the people there. They know the dogs and are unlikely to advise you to take home a dog that isn't a good choice for you because their main goal is to send a dog home forever and know they're well cared for and happy. They won't advise you to take a dog that you'll be bringing back in a week. Keep an open mind and take the time to meet as many dogs as you can. If the perfect dog for you is there, you'll know it when you meet it. If not, take your time and look around other shelters or go back at a different time when new dogs have come in. If you choose an older dog (very likely given the criteria you're asking for) set aside the money you're saving by not choosing a puppy from a breeder and earmark it for vet-care, or get a good vet-insurance plan (I recommend doing this anyways, but it's especially important if you choose an older dog).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

To the OP and Dobie:

Petfinder.com is a resource that lists dogs (and cats) that are in shelters and rescues. If you enter your zip code, it shows animals in your area and you can specify breed, age, etc. It is a tool to help you locate and rescue the perfect animal for you, given what is available in your local shelters/rescues. It will show you thousands of adoptable shelter pets, organized by geographic distance from you. It is not some third-party large-volume puppy dealer, nor does it have anything in common with craigslist.


----------



## AugiesMomn (Nov 19, 2011)

Odin said:


> I would like a small house dog that is low maintenance and easy to take care of. Also I should probably mention it is very important to my family the dog not be a loud barker. I know it's a bit general but if there are breeds that are more gentle and quiet than others that would be great.
> 
> So anyway yeah, any help and advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you very much for reading! Have a nice day :yo:


Hi Odin! One of my dogs is named Odin (the one in my avatar)! 

I also have been diagnosed with depression and I have some anxiety issues, and I can tell you it can really make things harder at times with a dog. Especially puppies, which I don't recommend because they're continue work for months and months. Especially if you aren't up for a high maintenanc pet. 

The barking depends on the dog, but some breeds are known more for barking (like hounds). I had a border collie that pretty much never barked, but she was a laid back kind of dog. 

As others have said, dogs require a lot of care. Cats are more independent, but still cuddly. You could even look for other types of animals, like rabbits, which are lower maintenance, cuddly, and can live in a house.

if you do get a dog, just keep doing research. go to some shelters and just LOOK for a while, don't feel like you need to adopt one immediately. think about what you'll need to do with it. feeding, playing, exercising, walking at least once a day (distance depends on the breed and size), taking out to potty, etc. Even an older dog should be trained for more things than potty training, so you should be willing to spend a lot of time with a dog. Dogs like being with people all the time usually, whereas a cat is just as likely to wander off and sleep instead of following you around.



RedFraggle said:


> That being said, having some mood disorder issues myself, I find having a dog to be MUCH more therapeutic.


Agreed with this.




GottaLuvMutts said:


> Petfinder.com is a resource that lists dogs (and cats) that are in shelters and rescues.


This. That is where I was looking for dogs around here before I got my new puppies (they weren't listed there yet when I got them, but only because the shelter didn't update often enough). It can give you an idea of what kinds of dogs are available in your area.

If you want a purebred dog, there are lots of those there, too. The local one here was full of beagles and AmStaffs last time I was there, but if you just want a companion animal, you should consider mutts, too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My baby Sister is clinically depressed. She actually has a prescription from her physician so that if she were to rent she had proof of the need for her dog. She started with the puppy route but it was a bit much for her. Unfortunately she had to rehome the puppy a couple of years ago. She is dog-less at the moment. It takes so much time and energy per day....she found it rather difficult in her particular situation. Every ones depression can vary.

I would suggest an adult dog be it a breed or a mix. I also suggest that looking at a rescue or shelter is a good idea. Some shelters or humane societies can tell you some about the dogs if they happened to be turned in by their owners. I personally like the rescue groups because they appear and mostly do know the individual dogs on a one to one basis.

I wish you luck in your search. Take your time. Your forever friend is out there somewhere waiting for you. You will know when you meet your perfect him/her.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I wonder if you might look into getting a trained service dog. If I am not mistaken people with clinical depression do qualify for a service dog from a variety of different training groups.

http://landofpuregold.com/service-groups.htm


----------



## Odin (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you all very much for the response! Please don't misunderstand when I ask for a lower maintenance dog it's not that I'm not looking forward to the work it takes to have a dog (I really am) it's just that I know it'll also be a huge learning experience for me having never taken care of a dog before and if I can find a type of dog that'll be easier for me to learn with, it would be a big plus!

The cat suggestion is a good one, I actually am totally open to it and up to a few weeks ago I was dead set on getting one but unfortunately my entire family outside of me hates cats  Not a total big deal since I've always liked dogs better and I know how they like attention and I would like as much attention from a dog as a dog wants from me, since I'm really anti-social, lonely and lack friends.

As for the trained service dog, yeah I've heard of that. I'm gonna be seeing my therapist next week and I plan on asking about it.

One more silly/stupid question, how out of the question is it for a small dog to use a litter box? Is it harder to teach a small dog to use a litter box than it is to take them outside?

Thanks again for the response everyone :wave:


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I've known people to teach to use pee pads and pee boxes... but these need to be very small dogs and IMO dogs should be taught to go outside. It's healthy to be outside, it's natural for them to go outside and "choose" their place to go, not be demanded to relieve on fake grass or a piece of cotton.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in a similar position. I've had depression for ages and it's gotten so severe lately that I've had to drop out of university, (but I should be able to go back at the start of 2013). So don't worry, you're not the only one in this situation.

So yeah, I'm stuck living at home with my parents and have a crappy part time job and nothing to do with myself. I've always wanted a dog, and I finally convinced my parents to let me get one, so I got a puppy and am spending lots of time training her to keep busy.*

She has made a huge difference to my life and mood, so when they say that pets are therapeutic, it's true!

Anyway, as a first time dog owner, I would agree that you should get an adult dog unless you have plenty of time to spend housebreaking and toilet training him/her! It's very time consuming.*

Anyway, all the best with everything, I hope your depression gets better soon! *

P.S. After doing some research to find a small, friendly house dog, I settled on a Maltese x Shih Tzu. Non shedding, tiny and a great companion dog!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Some people have luck having a dog if they have depression, I had a really hard winter last year....then we got a puppy. I will say having a puppy was one of the worst things for me at that time (which I realized after the fact). I wanted to take care of her and train her but didn't feel like I could, so everything I did wrong (or just didn't succeed at) seemed like even more of a failure, not the best thing when depressed. So I really won't suggest a puppy, though you might respond differently than I did, and it seems you are definitely doing something really smart by checking into breeds first too. It has worked out in the long run, I'm relatively fine now, and Caeda having grown up has helped (as well as seeing that much of my training HAS been a success). It might have been different had we not gotten a high energy, somewhat high maintenance puppy, but I'm still glad we got her 

A cat would be a great idea, I was going through a slightly rough patch (but nothing like last winter) when I got my cat, she was fantastic for me. I would never have believed until then that a cat could be a real companion. I would vote for a cat (or kitten) over a puppy. If you aren't a cat person....I can respect that, maybe some fostering might be a good idea to see how it goes (I've never fostered, so others that have please chime in on how that could go). Either way, I wouldn't suggest a dog or puppy unless you've got a really good setup to get out of the dog owning situation in a way that is good for the dog and for you.


----------



## NikoBellic (Sep 29, 2011)

I think getting a puppy for companionship to help with depression is a big gamble, and like others have said, I would consider a rescue where you can get a MUCH better idea of the dogs personality, training, etc. 

I'm not sure whether you are going to be solely responsible for the dog or whether your family will pitch in as well. If it will be completely up to you to train, clean up after and care for the dog and you decide to get a puppy, make sure you understand that you might not get a day off for the next 15 years. Man, I would have given one of my testicles to stay in bed all day today, but that's not even a remote possibility with my puppy, so instead I'm out in the rainy freezing cold excercising him for 3+ hours, just like every... other... day... (exhausted looking smiley)

You clarified the "low maintenance thing" and I understand you, but the fact that you said "house dog" and that you have access to a backyard but ask about litter boxtraining kind of worries me, and that you say you are antisocial. Proper socialization is the most important part of raising a healthy puppy, and that means you will have to be out there introducing your puppy and interacting with as many different people, dogs, noises, places, smells, situations, environments etc that you possibly can. Is this something you feel up to?

But back to the beginning of the post: "I think getting a puppy for companionship to help with depression is a big gamble" and therefore one that can pay off huge. I have my share of mental issues and more than my share of physical ones, no outside help at all, no backyard (oh, how I can only imagine!) and I LOVE raising a puppy. It gave much needed structure to my life and lots of opportunites for healthy socializing for me while I was socializing him. I enjoy the companionship, and the satisfaction that comes with making progress. Wanting my puppy to feel safe with me, I am increasingly calm and confident in my mind, actions and attitude. I have thought hundreds of times "what have I gotten myself into" but I have thought " I love this!" thousands of times. But really, if I didn't see so many people with dogs, I think I would question whether raising a puppy was humanly possible! 

You talked about playing with friends pets in your first post, do you know anyone who might let you pet sit for a day, weekend, week? A test run would be a great no obligation way to see how you like caring for a dog, and whether it's something you think you can do every day. Keep us posted!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, a small dog can be trained to use a litter box, and you can Google for examples, as well as visit PetsMart for ideas.

I recommend an adult dog from a rescue, b/c they will help match the dog to the owner. Labrador Retrievers and Golden Retrievers are great cuddle dogs, although they are not small. However, they are frequently chosen as service dogs, because of their gentle nature.

If you are set on a small dog, a Bichon Frise is like a compact Labrador...


----------



## Odin (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll be honest, I've been a little scared off of the idea for right now. I will be continuing my research though and I would still love to have an animal friend. I know it's gonna be work but "you might not get a day off for the next 15 years" and not being able to sleep in ever again - that's worrisome. I'm not unwilling to put in the work at all but I've had horrible sleeping problems since I was a kid, I don't get a lot of sleep often times as it is and tend to not fall asleep until sunrise. 

I would take the dog out to the yard every time the dog has to go but I asked about the litter box in case of emergencies or maybe if it's night time and no ones awake. I'm sure the dog would wake me, sleeping in my room, but I'm approaching this thing as cautiously as possible trying to cover as many bases as I can, even if it is silly sounding. My dad is unable to work anymore (he is ill) so he is home all day, the dog would never be lonely. I do get a strong feeling though everything is going to fall on me and I won't be getting much help. Don't get me wrong though, I love the idea of taking care of an animal and am not afraid of the work that goes into it but if a cat is more forgiving for a newbie then I don't know.

My family wants a dog and are opposed to cats, as I mentioned. I'm thinking about it as an option again, I'm just afraid it won't be as loving, cuddly and gentle as some of the dog breeds I've been researching. I also don't like the idea of only receiving attention from a cat randomly whenever the cat feels like it. However, the thought that occurred to me last night was if I'm going to go at it alone as a first timer, I suppose it would be better going with a more independent animal. Anyway, I'm still totally undecided as of now and am having a hard time making a decision


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Odin said:


> I'll be honest, I've been a little scared off of the idea for right now. I will be continuing my research though and I would still love to have an animal friend. I know it's gonna be work but "you might not get a day off for the next 15 years" and not being able to sleep in ever again - that's worrisome. I'm not unwilling to put in the work at all but I've had horrible sleeping problems since I was a kid, I don't get a lot of sleep often times as it is and tend to not fall asleep until sunrise.
> 
> I would take the dog out to the yard every time the dog has to go but I asked about the litter box in case of emergencies or maybe if it's night time and no ones awake. I'm sure the dog would wake me, sleeping in my room, but I'm approaching this thing as cautiously as possible trying to cover as many bases as I can, even if it is silly sounding. My dad is unable to work anymore (he is ill) so he is home all day, the dog would never be lonely. I do get a strong feeling though everything is going to fall on me and I won't be getting much help. Don't get me wrong though, I love the idea of taking care of an animal and am not afraid of the work that goes into it but if a cat is more forgiving for a newbie then I don't know.
> 
> My family wants a dog and are opposed to cats, as I mentioned. I'm thinking about it as an option again, I'm just afraid it won't be as loving, cuddly and gentle as some of the dog breeds I've been researching. I also don't like the idea of only receiving attention from a cat randomly whenever the cat feels like it. However, the thought that occurred to me last night was if I'm going to go at it alone as a first timer, I suppose it would be better going with a more independent animal. Anyway, I'm still totally undecided as of now and am having a hard time making a decision


Personally, I don't understand that statement about "not getting a day off for 15 years." I get days off, but I like to take them WITH my dog. A dog is a companion. He is someone you think and worry about when you aren't with him. Of course you can sleep in sometimes. You might have to get up and let the dog out to do his business, but you can climb right back into bed and your dog will be happy to come with you. 

I had cats my entire life. Some are more independent than others. Some are always cuddly and some are never cuddly and some are in between. Some dogs are more cuddly than others. You just need to find the right animal for you. That's why a rescue dog (or cat) or a service dog would be your best choice. Don't be frightened of the responsibility. The responsibility is there but it is really a good thing.


----------



## Odin (Dec 4, 2011)

JuneBud said:


> Personally, I don't understand that statement about "not getting a day off for 15 years." I get days off, but I like to take them WITH my dog. A dog is a companion. He is someone you think and worry about when you aren't with him. Of course you can sleep in sometimes. You might have to get up and let the dog out to do his business, but you can climb right back into bed and your dog will be happy to come with you.
> 
> I had cats my entire life. Some are more independent than others. Some are always cuddly and some are never cuddly and some are in between. Some dogs are more cuddly than others. You just need to find the right animal for you. That's why a rescue dog (or cat) or a service dog would be your best choice. Don't be frightened of the responsibility. The responsibility is there but it is really a good thing.


Thank you very much for that encouraging post. I get up to use the bathroom and go back to sleep anyway like everyone, doing it for an animal I'll love sounds no different.  I can't say I'm even totally scared of the responsibility, I guess it's just the big change. My depression is pretty self-feeding and sometimes doesn't allow me to make changes, even ones for the better. I'll be looking around the shelters soon, hope I can find the right one!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

If I misread this, then I am sorry but you stated....

"My depression is pretty self-feeding and sometimes doesn't allow me to make changes, even ones for the better."

So your depression, will get the better of you, when it comes to changing your life for your dog?

If so, have you ever considered a snake? 

I have a red tail boa constrictor, she's awesome, I feed her once a week, give her water and take her out on occasion but she's worry free for the most part, her muscles tightening and loosening gives me the best massage known to man kind!


----------



## Odin (Dec 4, 2011)

Im not saying it always gets the better of me but its generally hard for me to make big life changes. Like it took me years of laying off seeing a therapist, I finally did and I go all the time now. I'd imagine owning a pet of about any kind is a big lifestyle change. I don't doubt I can change my life for a dog but its hard to pull the trigger on starting it, yknow? 

I looked up some pet snakes, they're cool animals but cool from afar for me lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Odin said:


> Im not saying it always gets the better of me but its generally hard for me to make big life changes. Like it took me years of laying off seeing a therapist, I finally did and I go all the time now. I'd imagine owning a pet of about any kind is a big lifestyle change. I don't doubt I can change my life for a dog but its hard to pull the trigger on starting it, yknow?
> 
> I looked up some pet snakes, they're cool animals but cool from afar for me lol


I hope you don't mind ... but I just had to reply.  ......

You know, I posted about my youngest sister having the same issue. Of course I understand everyone has a different degree of depression. I myself have always been in upper management, outgoing, not a care in the world. But for the last 7 years I have been stuck in a house taking care of my Mother who was dying. The last two years of this I did not even get to go to a store. Only was able to go outside of the house with the two little dogs. I always had to be in ear - shot. After my Mother passed a year ago, ... and I first was able to go away to a store ... I felt myself having a panic attack. I do not often admit this. I always thought myself a very strong person.  After a few months of this, I decided to just bite the bullet. It was not easy ... mostly life is not easy in general. It was not intended to be IMO. 

I hope you are able and can find it in yourself to do the same. I hope you are able to find the pet of your dreams. They are very therapeutic.  The first thing I did was rescue a pup. It helped with my panic attacks,... and I am sure my depression from the 7 seven years prior! 

Good Luck and Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wanted to share some of my thoughts and experiences as well... 

Although I wasn't diagnosed with depression of any kind, several years ago I was in a really "rough spot" in my life so to speak. Not.. severe, but it was tough. My boyfriend had left town to go to work for several months (wouldn't see him much), I had gotten laid off from work and the industry I was in at the time was always hit and miss when the next job would come up, and plenty of other things in life just couldn't go right for me, and I had been wanting a dog for a really long time. I was particularily interested in the Shiba, and after doing lots of research ( wanted a dog that was easy to train, didn't bark, was fairly low maintenance, would adapt well to apartment lifestyle, etc) So i scrounged up enough to buy Cash. Yeah he's from a breeder and was very expensive but I didn't care to rescue a dog that I had no idea what kind of behavoir issues it would turn out to have. The breeder I purchased Cash from let me have sort of a "test run" with him, after a month or so if I wasn't satisfied she would take him back and refund me. But I had no regrets, he was the best companion and suit my lifestyle and brought me out of the "dumps" so to speak. He lived up to the expectations I had, he was 2 years old so he was already housebroken, he never had to be crated, he cuddled me in bed every night, curled up and watched movies with me on the couch every day, NEVER barked, never got anxious, never destroyed anything, never demanded anything from me just molded himself into my lifestyle.. and because I was both lonely and unemployed at the time we did everything together everyday, went for walks to the park, he sat in the front seat of my truck whenever I went out to do errands, came with me to friends houses, he was attached to my hip and was indeed my bestfriend and alwasy there for me. Like Abbylynn said.. Dogs are definitely therapeutic providing you find the right one. 

I wish you all the best with finding the perfect companion


----------



## Abbie_Hope (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi

I have depression as well and I got a puppy about a month ago. He is a very small dog poodle mix, not even 3 lbs at 3 months. And compared to big dogs, yes he is low maintenance. I can bring him everywhere and to al family functions and no one minds because he is so small and sweet. Getting adjusted the first week was a little difficult but now he is the sunshine of my life. He is attached to mom (me) and follows me everywhere. The fact I get to nuture him and love him helps my depression a lot. But I have wanted a dog my entire life, I didn't get one because of my depression. BUT he has helped me and i love him more than anything already. We had an instant bond with eachother and he makes me laugh all the time. Good luck, let me know how it goes!

I also have to add that I live with my boyfriend in a house and he helps with the responsibilities. We are also both graduate students and are home 90% of the time. We are his mom and dad. But i'm his favorite


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you considered a tiny dog? My Chihuahua is very cat-like in a lot of ways.. she was easy to train, prefers to go outdoors but certainly can and will use the pee pad if that's what she has to do. She is independent enough that she's fine being left in the house when I go to work. She loves to sleep in and will stay in bed as long as I'm there. She will "alert bark" when someone comes to the house, but is otherwise very quiet. She also does not need daily walks, though she certainly enjoys them, she will not become destructive without them.

I also have severe depression, and there have been days when the ONLY thing that has gotten me out of bed, is knowing that I have to feed the dogs.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Will your family help with the dog? My stepson is depressed (actually, he's bipolar, but he's depressed most of the time) and there are bad days when he cannot take care of himself, let alone anything else. I would not want him to have responsibility for a pet unless he lived with someone who could step in when he was at his lowest. Maybe yours is not as overwhelming and you can get up and go about a minimum amount of business on even the worst day? 

Another thing you could do, if there is a shelter near you, is volunteer to walk and care for dogs at the shelter. I know it's hard to initiate anything and talk to strangers when you are depressed, so this might not work. But, it would get you some very appreciative dogs to spend time with and you would meet people who also like dogs, with a built in topic of conversation. Maybe one of the dogs would eventually become yours and you'd know that dog pretty well by the time you brought it home. I've never been depressed (other than some situational depression here and there), so I don't know what that's like, but I used to be very shy as a teen and young adult, having an animal with me (whether mine or someone else's) really helped me to talk to people and meet new people...the animal gave me confidence and kind of worked as "buffer" between me and the other person.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd just like to agree with what someone mentioned about having a dog being a reason to get up in the morning.

Personally, I'm one of those people who when depressed just sleeps in, or hides away in my room all day in front of the TV or computer. And as any health professional will tell you, this is the worst thing you can do. Or, as my doctor once said 'whatever you feel like doing, do the opposite!'

Anyway, my point is that I've found that in having a puppy, I am forced to wake up at a (fairly) reasonable hour, and to get out of my room (because she lives downstairs in the living room) and go take her outside, etc in order to look after her. When I can walk her, I know I will feel completely guilty if I don't walk her everyday, so it forces you to leave the house at least for half an hour in the day. And I find that it does make me feel a lot better when I force my self to be active rather than passive.

Like everyone else has said, it is a lot of responsibility for someone with depression, but I just wanted to put forward some of the advantages.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

A pet may help give you purpose, or it may backfire. I don't think you'll truly know until you take that step. My roomate 4th year university was falling into a deeper and deeper depression. Her school work wasn't getting done. She wasn't taking care of herself. My mom suggested a pet.. it had helped a few people in her church. So I suggested it. Sadly, we were far less researched. She perked up at the idea and wanted to go to the closest pet store. I knew this was a bad idea, but never having owned a pet, I wasn't entirely sure why. She picked out the only dog that wasn't a JRT or JRT mix. A small cocker spaniel puppy. She put her on reserve for 24 hours and we went home. 

I started to do more research, and started to learn about bybs and puppymills and was horrified. We went back the next afternoon, I grilled the employees about where the puppies come from, and they had so many lies that sound great. I wasn't convinced, but my roomie was. So we took her home. Got her around Christmas, graduated in April. Having a puppy seemed to help for a while. By February or early march she was already talking about putting the puppy in the pound when we graduated. Apparently had no room in her life for an animal. Was cramping her style. I was attached, I sort of finally had the pet I always wanted.. so she turned it into a big elaborate gift to me. Cider is 7 now. After we graduated she never has once asked again how Cider is. She went and got a cat not long after. 

A dog or a cat may work out for you, but it also may not be the reason to get up in the morning you are hoping for. If you are set on a small adult dog, I'd be honest with breeders with adults to rehome or rescues about your health and head space at the moment, so if it isn't working they will take the dog back and know that it may not work.

We lived on the 6th floor of an apt building. Cider was potty box trained until I moved out. If you get an adult instead of of puppy who is already somewhat if not fully house trained I'd skip the indoor pottying. I'd stick to outside. A pottybox was a giant hassle, and no one wanted us to come visit with a potty area to set up indoors.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

MafiaPrincess said:


> A pet may help give you purpose, or it may backfire. I don't think you'll truly know until you take that step.


I think this is very true, but there are a couple things you can think about to get a better idea of what kind of choices you'd end up making.

There are, I think, two main reasons to get a dog to help with a mental illness like depression (which I also have). One reason is for companionship -- for a friend to give you unwavering affection who will spend many nights snuggling and playing and providing opportunities for your brain to spike its oxytocin. The other is to provide an unignorable responsibility that will force you to go outside and pick up poop and go to stores to buy food and toys for it regularly and wake up at semi-consistent hour to let it out. 

It's important to focus on the second reason. If you don't WANT that responsibility (not just that you'd accept it because you want the companionship) you might end up being a person who regrets the decision to get a dog.

You also have to think about what kind of lifestyle you want to live, even if it's not what you're living now. Do you, eventually, see yourself going out to bars, dinners, or parties frequently? Do you see yourself wanting the freedom to spend nights at other people's houses on a whim? Do you see yourself being annoyed that you may have to leave several engagements early in order to feed your dog or let it out? Are you interested in doing a lot of travelling, and do you want to deal with the hassle of finding someone to care for your dog while you're away? Do you see yourself living on the fifth floor of a big city apartment? Do you see yourself getting an internship in a different state, or spending some time abroad (or would you like to retain this option)?

Not realizing that you want these things until after you have a dog is something that can breed (lol) some major resentment.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Teehee.. loving on your pup should definitely NOT spike your oxytocin levels, but if it causes a spike in endorphins, that's a good thing.


----------



## Odin (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey everybody! Thank you so much for the replies! I totally forgot my original user name on this forum so I ended up making another one. I just searched through the forum to find this old thread, my new account is OpenAnt, this is my thread (http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/107507-first-dog.html) Just in case any of you awesome folks that helped me out wanted an update or anything. So yeah I got a lil doggie !


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

My husband suffers from chronic pain and clinical depression. Fostering a rescued, adult dog was a lifesaver for him. Fostering might be a way for you to get your feet wet before you adopt. In our case we became "foster failures" because we wouldn't let our foster dog go. "Foster-to-adopt" is an option with some rescue groups.


----------

